# Auto Link tool ?



## michback (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe für meine Page ccr-lan.de ein bild bewertungs skript erstellt.


Jetzt mein Problem ein Link für 1 Punkt für bild 115 sieht so aus.

http://www.ccr-lan.deh/profil.dl?u=22456&view=bilder&bild=115#jst

Ich möchte das skript testen. Und eine menge bilder bewerten. gibt es ein tool was mir das abnimmt ? also Link aufrufen und eine stelle hochzählen und dann neuen link aufrufen.


Oder muss ich mich selber hinsetzen und das schreiben.?


----------

